
Analyse Asia Episode 28: Airbnb in Asia with Jia Jih Chai - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/05/09/episode-28-airbnb-in-asia-with-jia-jih-chai/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Chia Jia Jih (aka JJ Chai), managing director of Airbnb, Southeast
Asia and India sits down to discuss the story of Airbnb in Asia from how they
started in a diverse market and gradually build themselves into one of the
important players in travel and hospitality industry. We also discuss the
challenges for US companies coming to Asia from payments to regulatory issues,
and how they have to adapt and evolve with the local market conditions.
Lastly, Jia Jih shares his thoughts on how the sharing economy has evolved in
Asia and whether the ownership centric culture in Asia will change in the next
decade towards an asset light culture.

